# Dusting Area for Turkeys?



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I've got a hen and sometimes several hens and a couple of toms, that will stop by this area of open bean stubble field (recently planted with corn) and dust themselves. They're flopping around like a carp on the beach and making quite the dust cloud. Tomorrow morning, I'm going to set a couple of hen decoys (one sitting on the ground and one standing by) out there and put my ground blind at the edge of the woods. They've been showing up around 8 a.m. and later in the afternoon around 7 p.m.

* What's your experience with a "dusting area" for turkeys?
* Are they like a buck's scrape, as far as returning to it most days?
* Have you ever set up on one and waited for the turkeys to show up?

Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

They dust to help keep down the bugs. It is a sight when they are doing it. It has nothi to do with breeding, but knowing an area that hens will frequent is a good way to find toms. I'm not sure I would hunt over one myself, but I never sit still when turkey hunting.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2014)

I have never hunted a dusting site specifically. I treat it more like sign that turkeys are using an area. You have turkeys using the area so there is a good chance will make its way through that area at some point whether its to dust or something else.

Ant mounds are a spot they often dust.

Did you have any luck?


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Birddog37 said:


> Did you have any luck?


Yes, just this past Sunday (Mother's Day), I shot my first jake bird...and it was over a "dusting area". 
Here's the story:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=256664

Bowhunter57


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

I would say if you know their likely movements and times I would definitely try sitting there a time or time. Way to go on getting your bird.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

With all this rain you might as well forget the dusting areas, they're just trying to keep their feet dry !!


----------

